# Best t shirt vinyl in the u.k



## Mrbssoulfultees (May 21, 2018)

Hi everyone
Im new to this site so please forgive me if this question has been asked many times before,
I started my vinyl t shirt printing hobby in Febuary and i am suprised at how busy i am with orders, but my problem is im not very happy with the vinyl i use, could anyone recomend the best vinyl to use (uk based) 
Thank you all in advance


----------



## yoffer (Mar 26, 2010)

What vinyl are you using? Why aren't you happy with it?


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

I've had good results with MDP Flex and Rala Flex, plus I can order them while I'm ordering garments which saves shipping.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

I use MDP hotflex as standard. Nice and soft, and using the same vinyl for most things keeps everything simple. No confusion with times,temps etc.


----------



## BadZebedee (May 6, 2014)

Another MDP Hot Flex customer here. I've not had reason to look elsewhere.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

MDP Hotflex here too. Never had a problem with it and it layers well.


----------



## Mrbssoulfultees (May 21, 2018)

Thank you all for your help.
MDP Is this a company?
Also sorry to ask but at present i use Gildan heavy cotton to vinyl print on,is this the best or would another brand or material be better

Thanks all


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

MDP is a company with locations around the UK. I almost always use Gildan Heavy cotton or Fruit of the Loom. For performance t-shirts I like AWDis from Ralawise.


----------



## Mrbssoulfultees (May 21, 2018)

Thank you all for the advise.I have now placed my first order with MDP


----------

